# When can i let my spayed dog offleash?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

for offleash walks and stuff?

Last night it was pitch black and we are staying at my parents till i move, the people next door have gone for weeks they leave a compost pile or something i keep hearing loud thumping I never think much of it till my dog saw something and went totally insane. 

Its a huge incision I keep her crated now all the time she got it on friday. And I dont let her go down or up stairs. I dont want her running around the house like a goof. My parents live in a massive 5000 sq foot house with a basement as big as the main floor. So if she wants to she can just start sprinting around like a goof and will just do crazy things like jump over the cat out of the blue because I have not been playing chuck it, or taking her to training. 

In the crate i give bones and toys. She clearly HATES it but i dont want her to hurt herself. 

We have trails and shes good she will listen but animals can come out of no where and suprise us, and worse than animals people walking there dogs, that will just run up to us and decide to try fight her (suicidal) With or without leash. 


My parents have all kinds of apple trees so deer come a lot and eat them, which she hates. 

Also the area has a lot of small dogs that rich people own who dart out of their drive way and will try to nip my dogs behind when we walk, and you can guess she does not like that very much, so for now I have been keeping everything very low and taking her out on their yard.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Honestly, the only time your dog should be off leash is if she has a solid recall and other obedience. When I am off leashing, if I so much as hear another person or dog Hunter is immediately recalled to me and put on leash until they are gone again. 

Nothing drives me crazier than having control of my dog, and there are off leash dogs who charge us and harass us and the owners cannot recall them.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My general rule of thumb is one week of extreme quiet, no running or jumping. They're either in the crate, onleash, or closely supervised. I do mind games, bones, stuffed kongs, onleash quiet walks, etc 

The second week I let up on the restrictions slightly and allow more freedom but keep a very close eye on the incision and still check several times a day. Any redness, seeping, or if the dog shows any signs of discomfort then back to a day or two of rest. Offleash is ok as long as the recall is good and you have control, if they're going to act like dodos and not listen then back on the leash it is, same as a puppy

By the end of the second week if the incision is looking good then I allow play and mostly allow them to be back to normal. The incision is still checked twice a day but usually it's mostly healed by this point.

Hope your girl heals up soon  It's no fun being restricted


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

mines great but people sneak up around turns and bends, usually there is no confrontation because we see far before, but once not recently a dog went after us, again 90 percent of these dogs i dont think are going to bite they just harass/menace/piss off our dogs, nothing bad happened i made friends with the owner. 

I take her to fields to play chuck it 


I wont do that in a dog park ever, thats like taking beer into a bar and playing with it by yourself and teasing other people with it lol


My dog turns into a goof in the house with the cat, the cat gets excited then the dog does but there is a 80 pound diff


I was never called back for stiches either


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry she's not feeling well. Hope she heals quickly! I take my dog to a school soccer field early in the morning when no one is around. It's fully fenced and no other animals to worry about. A lot of people think their dogs are fine off-leash but they're actually not, as you are discovering. I made that mistake in the past and decided it was better to err on the side of caution.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I am just mostly worried because of the incision its HUGE if anything were to happen I have seen pictures with their inards hanging out.


But I agree the more isolation you can find around from strangers the better because we do not know how the dogs will interact or how the other dogs will listen. Mine is only interested in what i am doing with her.

There is an offleash lab we walk by but he does not want to meet my dog he has a ball and does his own thing.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

being off leash is a matter of training. you live in a big house.
why don't you want your dog roaming the house? why don't you
drive your dog somewhere where she can be off leash? you want
to have control of her even in a safe enviroment. having control
depends on training.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If she was just spayed, you need to keep her toned down for a week to ten days..She probably has dissolving stitches, or glue that's why she doesn't have to go back..

Here's a tip ,,you mentioned compost pile, I know of someone with three aussies who got into a compost pile ate the stuff, and two of them died

Mine are brought up offleash, so I have pretty solid recalls on them, (aussies not so much they are more independent , I have deer and wildlife in my back woods, that come right up to my fence,,Mine just leave them alone now..

It can be a pain, but keeping her toned down is a must,,watch the incision that it doesn't swell, look really red, etc..


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks jakoda do deer eat from the compost pile?


----------

